# Formation en semaine



## fanny35 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai une formation prévue dans quelques mois, sur 2 jours en semaine.
Jusqu'à présent je n'ai fait des formations que les samedis, donc je ne sais pas comment cela se passe ?
Dois je déduire les journées aux parents, qui paie la formation, etc...
Je veux bien des infos sur le fonctionnement si vous connaissez !
Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui vous déduisez de votre salaire les 2 jours de formation avec le ccc bien sûr 

Pour ce qui est de l'indemnisation, cela dépend de l'organisme de formation 
C'est Iperia ?


----------



## fanny35 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse.
Non, l'organisme est M180.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Connaîs pas cette organisme 

Ils ne vous on pas fourni un document sur le quel serait inscrit la marche à suivre pour l'indemnisation 

Chez Iperia par exemple 
il faut fournir le planning de tous les accueillis sur les jours ou se déroule la formation 
Un RIB
Choisir un parent facilitateur
Fournir un BS
Indiquer son taux horaire brut 

Ensuite ils calculent l'indemnisation à vous verser en fonction du nombre d'heures de formation réalisées 

Regardez sur le site de M180 vous aurez sûrement des informations sur la manière de faire


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

J'ai été jeter un œil sur leur site et je ne vois rien 

Appelez les je pense que ce sera plus simple 
Qui vous a orienté vers cet organisme ?


----------



## fanny35 (1 Décembre 2022)

Re bonjour,
J'ai trouvé leur mail avec dossier à remplir (il était dans mes spams).
C'est le rpei qui m'a orientée vers cet organisme, donc je pense que c'est ok.
Je regarde ce soir si leur mail explique tout, et sinon je les appellerai comme conseillé.
Merci !


----------



## Griselda (1 Décembre 2022)

Tout est indiqué sur ton dossier que tu as rempli.

Les AGEFOS (le fond de formation) va te payer dès le mois suivant la dernière journée de formation. D'où l'importance de bien noter dans ton dossier TOUS les contrats que tu as et le nombre d'heures habituelles, ainsi que le taux horaire du PE Facilitateur.

Comme tu seras payée directement par les AGEFOS, en effet chaque PE va minorer ton salaire des jours d'absence pour formation. C'est aussi ce qui va leur permettre de payer ta remplaçante (ou de compenser la perte de leur RTT).


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Choisi comme parent celui avec lequel tu as le plus gros taux horaire brut contrat 😂


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Dossier envoyé !
Merci pour vos conseils.
Bonne journée


----------



## Soleil71 (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir ASSMATZAM,
Je vais faire une formation sur le temps d'accueil des enfants.
J'ai des enfants à temps plein (9h par jours )et du périscolaire (2heures). Donc j'ai deux taux. (3.90 et 6 euros)
Vous dîtes à Fanny35 de prendre le taux le plus haut. Vous pensez qu'il faut que je prenne les 6 euros même pour les temps plein ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Nounou 22 (29 Décembre 2022)

Le taux horaire brut pris en considération est celui du parent facilitateur que l'on choisi et qui signera le document à renvoyer à l'organisme de formation....donc oui prenez le taux de vos péris, vous serez mieux remboursé


----------



## Nounou 22 (29 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda , quand j'ai fais une formation l'année dernière, l'organisme a mis plus de deux mois à me rembourser....ce fut très long et fastidieux et pas que pour moi, les autres assmats s'en sont plaintes également....donc attention, ça va pas toujours aussi vite que ce que tu annonces


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Décembre 2022)

Il y a un planning d acceuil a fournir aussi


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

Ici, depuis que c'est directement payé à l'AM (depuis 3 ans il me semble) j'ai toujours été payée le mois suivant après le dernier jour de formation.
Alors qu'avant on était plutôt à 4 à 6 mois après.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Décembre 2022)

Moi je fais mes formations a distance depuis chez moi et je suis payer le mois suivant la fin de la formation


----------



## ChantalGoya (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Avec Iperia, le paiement peut se faire dans les 3 mois après le dernier jour de formation..... Donc, ça peut être long.

Perso, je fais les formations en ligne car j'ai des activités le week-end et surtout, pas de formation à côté de la maison.


----------



## Soleil71 (29 Décembre 2022)

merci à toutes et passez un bon réveillon


----------

